# Board decision NS proto HD, snowtrooper, Lib Tech Attack Banana



## Caleb Shea (Feb 5, 2017)

*Board decision NS proto HD, snow trooper, Lib Tech Attack Banana*

I am a lower intermediate rider. I recently rode a buddies Arbor Element, while it was easy to ride it did not have enough bite on the edges for me. I rode the Never Summer Proto Type Two today. I liked it but could go a little less aggressive and the 161 is sold out. 

I was looking at the Snowtrooper, Proto HD, and Attack Banana as other options. 

I ride in Colorado and gravitate towards groomers but am working on tree and bump runs with some small jumps thrown in. 

Any advise from the community? Thanks.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you liked the Type 2 and are mostly on groomers I'd go for something with more prominent camber than the boards you've listed. What are you stats, weight and boot size to think you need the 161? Can always de-tune the contact points to make it less aggressive, or look into The West as well, probably more suited unless you ride a lot of switch/park. 

Are you set on Camber/Rocker/Camber or open to Rocker/Camber/Rocker profiles?


----------



## Caleb Shea (Feb 5, 2017)

Phedder said:


> If you liked the Type 2 and are mostly on groomers I'd go for something with more prominent camber than the boards you've listed. What are you stats, weight and boot size to think you need the 161? Can always de-tune the contact points to make it less aggressive, or look into The West as well, probably more suited unless you ride a lot of switch/park.
> 
> Are you set on Camber/Rocker/Camber or open to Rocker/Camber/Rocker profiles?


I am not sold completely on any shape, I was assuming the Arbor was a good starting point since it was easy to ride. I went for the crc on reviews of the type two. I have a stiff cambered board and not happy on it.

5'11, 220, Size 10 boot.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want less board than the Type Two but still want power on edge get something like the Yes Typo or Basic, DC Mega, Flow Whiteout, or Niche Aether.


----------

